# unwanted raspberry vines on horse pasture HELP



## littleshilohfarm (May 19, 2010)

While walking the pasture on our new farm and spreading lime I spotted a lot of red vines with thorns and noticed some baby raspberrys on them.

It appears that we have this vine growing throughout 2 acres of pasture.

We had this are bushhogged in preperation for overseeding, and I am wondering how to get rid of this stuff. The pasture is going to be for horses, we need really asap so ghere are my questions:

1. will brush killer take care of this if I spray on the entire pasture area?

2. is the brush killer going to kill what grass is growing currently (dont know what kind of grasss is on this pasture).

3. When can I overseed after spraying brush killer? We are overseeding with fescue and then a pasture mix we picked up at tractor supply co.

Any help would REALLY be appreciated!!

THANKS!!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not sure on weed killer. If it were mine I'd try some 2-4-D and oil though as its cheap and works good to kill broadleaves and not grass. It will kill alfalfa and clover as well as other legumes though so keep that in mind.

Most folks around here don't like to graze fescue or feed fescue hay to horses. The grass itself makes a great horse ration, but once it is headed out the seed heads are what can be tough on the horses gut, according to what I have been told.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had one pasture that was loaded with blackberries.

I've been getting it under control by spraying the new sprouts with a 1qt Crossbow in 25 gals water in the spring. Mowing August 15th is the best way to prevent them from coming back That's when the plant starts taking sugars into it's root system for winter survival.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I just use 2,4,D in the spring. Tractor Supply carries Pasture Pro, it works fine. You don't have to take the horses out.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I've come to rely on 2-4-D for any any broadleaf plant I wanted to get rid of; like already stated, it won't kill off the grasses in the pasture. But if you have a local Co-Op or Extension Agency you should be able to talk to either one of those folks to find out what works best for your area.

On a side note, make sure the fescue you are going to use is Endophyte free.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Definitely agree on the endophyte free fescue.

If you decide to mow the rasberries again in the late summer I'd spray them before you cut them with something that will move into the roots, a one-two punch so to speak.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You will need something alittle stronger than 2-4-D at this time of year. As mentioned in a earlier reply, Crossbow would be an excellent choice. If you follow recomendations it will not kill your grass. Typically, you can sow grass about 60 or more days after applications of 2-4D derivatives(crossbow).
Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have used that brush killer from TSC and it seems to be working great.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Crossbow or 2-4-D in the spring. I hadn't had much luck killing bleckberries with 2-4-D until a friend (county noxious weed control guy) told me I should add a little fertilizer to the mix so the targeted plants will take-up more of the 2-4-D. Seems to work pretty well. I should have thought of it on my own though


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Crossbow or Tordon 22K Mike


----------



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

i sprayed remedy on about 20 acres about 2 weeks ago and it seems to work very good the berry vines are all yellow and dieing


----------

